# April Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Might aswell go first 

Date photo taken: 4th April 2010
Location of photo: Cylinder Beach, North Stradbroke Island
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES

(first time in crazy surf!)

Dan.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Date photo taken: 4th April 2010
Location of photo: Near Herbertton FNQ
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Date photo taken: 5th April 2010
Location of photo: Near Herbertton FNQ
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## simmo (May 13, 2009)

Hi all i thought i would put this photo in as it was taken on easter monday. reflections on lake Rosebery Tasmania
Cheers Simmo


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Date photo taken: 9th April 2010
Location of photo: Noosa North Shore
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Date photo taken: 2/4/10
Location of photo: Jacobs Well canals, seQLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

NB: I'm not eligible to enter (<3mths member) but wanted to put this up anyways

Date photo taken: 12/04/2010
Location of photo: Tuggerah Lakes, Central Coast NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Date photo taken: 04/04/2010
Location of photo: Tumut pondage, NSW snowies
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## YAKADDICT (Mar 1, 2009)

Date photo taken: 14/04/2010
Location of photo: NSW - SYDNEY HARBOUR
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Date photo taken: 17-4-2010
Location of photo: West Lakes, SA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes
First decent shot from my new camera


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Date photo taken: 18-4-2010
Location of photo: Middle Head, Sydney Harbour
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes
Paulb and family in the Queen Mary having a ball.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Date photo taken: Easter
Location of photo: Culburra, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes
Sharon practicing her beach launching technique over the East long weekend.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Date photo taken: 230410
Location of photo: Sydney, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------

